# Could Luthien have chosen to be a Maiar?



## Link (Jan 13, 2003)

Since the Half-elves HAVE to choose of which kindred they will share their fates with, could Luthien have chosen to be a Maia? Or would that just be the same as being an elf, b/c both of them are immortal?

And how could she choose to be a woman, when she had no mortal blood in her? How can she leave the confines of the world with Beren, a mortal man, when she herself has no mortal blood? 

Explain.........


Edit: Ooops, I thought I was in the SIlmarillion forum. Can a mod plaease move this?


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Link _
> *Since the Half-elves HAVE to choose of which kindred they will share their fates with, could Luthien have chosen to be a Maia? Or would that just be the same as being an elf, b/c both of them are immortal?
> 
> And how could she choose to be a woman, when she had no mortal blood in her? How can she leave the confines of the world with Beren, a mortal man, when she herself has no mortal blood?
> ...


If only we could explain such things easily! None knows the answer about how an elf could get the "destiny" of a human.
But as far as the "Maiar" part of the question, I think I can answer it. Melian in order to bear a child, had to bind herself with the flash of Arda, thus loose some of the "Ainur" abilities. She became more elvish,I could say. The same goes with her child. I believe that Luthien was mostly an elf, with her few "magic" abilities to be constrained to great beauty, dance, sing and growing her hair. IMO she still had the elvish destiny to follow, before finding Beren.


----------



## Sirion (Jan 13, 2003)

It is kinda strange how she recieved the Gift of Men from the Valar, i thought only Iluvatar could grant that.


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirion _
> *It is kinda strange how she recieved the Gift of Men from the Valar, i thought only Iluvatar could grant that. *


But Manwe and Mandos gave to Luthien the chance to choose between the two possibilities. And they acted on behalf of Iluvatar, whom Manwe continiously consulted. It was not their call, I believe.


----------



## Leto (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, it was really Iluvatar, who acts through the Valar in Middle Earth. Iluvatar is God, and can make changes if he wants to. This was the only time, (at least in recorded history), that He made such an exception. Beren and Luthien were a special case.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 14, 2003)

I think you cannot just become a Maia if your mother is Maia,but your father elf.You can chose to be an elf or a man and to be one of Iluvatar children,but you cannot chose to be one of those who stay next to Eru.


----------

